# Face life/Encara la vida



## coki_argento

hola, me estaba preguntando como se traduce correctamente "encara la vida", no estoy seguro como se usa el verbo en imperativo. Sino, tambien "encarar la vida" en infinitivo me podria servir

Hello, i was wondering how to translate correctly "face life", I dont know how to conjugate verbs in imperative form


gracias/thanks


----------



## flljob

Creo que puede ser

vitam aggredi


----------



## coki_argento

flljob said:


> Creo que puede ser
> 
> vitam aggredi


pero aggredi no es atacar o agredir?


----------



## flljob

Entonces, tal vez: vitam obi.


----------



## coki_argento

que es obi?

yo estaba pensando en "faciem vitae"


----------



## flljob

obeo, -is -ii -itum -ire. Es "ir al encuentro", "hacer frente".
facies, -ei es el aspecto exterior, el aspecto, cara rostro. Faciem es el acusativo. Faciem vitae, querría decir algo como "a la cara de la vida".


----------



## wandle

coki_argento said:


> ... como se traduce correctamente "encara la vida" ...
> how to translate correctly "face life"


In what sense? Does this mean 'look life squarely in the face', in other words, gaze fully or steadily at life?

If so I would suggest _*vitam adversus intuere*_ (imperative) or *intueri* (infinitive).


----------



## flljob

I think coki means "Live life corageously".


----------



## coki_argento

wandle said:


> In what sense? Does this mean 'look life squarely in the face', in other words, gaze fully or steadily at life?
> 
> If so I would suggest _*vitam adversus intuere*_ (imperative) or *intueri* (infinitive).



i mean that you must face your problems in your life, not trying to escape from troubles.


----------



## wandle

coki_argento said:


> i mean that you must face your problems in your life, not trying to escape from troubles.


To face problems is not the same as to tackle them, though, is it?
First (a) one faces problems by looking squarely at them and confronting them: then (b) one takes action.

*Vitam adversus intuere* means literally 'Having confronted life, direct your gaze upon it'. This seems to me a good translation for sense (a).
The Latin covers both the idea of confrontation and that of focusing full attention on what is in front of you.


----------



## coki_argento

wandle said:


> To face problems is not the same as to tackle them, though, is it?
> First (a) one faces problems by looking squarely at them and confronting them: then (b) one takes action.
> 
> *Vitam adversus intuere* means literally 'Having confronted life, direct your gaze upon it'. This seems to me a good translation for sense (a).
> The Latin covers both the idea of confrontation and that of focusing full attention on what is in front of you.



mmm i mean point *(**a)*, not (b). "one faces problems by looking squarely at them and confronting them"

that is becouse in my country, it is a common expression to "encarar" (face) something. I want to have that word rather than the meaning of confronting life or something else


----------



## wandle

coki_argento said:


> mmm i mean point *(**a)*, not (b). "one faces problems by looking squarely at them and confronting them"


That is the meaning which is expressed by saying _*vitam adversus intuere*_.


> in my country, it is a common expression to "encarar" (face) something. I want to have that word


I believe there is no single word in Latin to express that, but the translation I have offered does convey the meaning.


----------



## flljob

¿Por qué no puede ser el verbo _obeo_? Encuentro estos ejemplos: 
pugnas obibat
obire ad omnes hostium conatus
obit truci procul omnia visu

Gracias


----------

